# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Magnesiumoxide

## Justify

Kent iemand dit? Ervaring mee? En is het inderdaad minder schadelijk dan bijv. dulcolax en andere laxeermiddelen? Geen kans op luie darmen bijv?

----------


## Agnes574

Mogelijke bijwerkingen (o.a.) 
-Bloeddrukverlaging(= hypotensie), na langdurig gebruik van hoge doses 
-Bewusteloosheid (= coma), na langdurig gebruik van hoge doses 
-Diarree, door laxerende werking 
-Hartfrequentie, afname (= bradycardie), na langdurig gebruik van hoge doses 
-Spierzwakte, na langdurig gebruik van hoge doses 
-Sufheid (= sedatie), na langdurig gebruik van hoge doses 

Zéker niet onschuldig dit middel lijkt me!!!
Oppassen hiermee!!

----------

